# Who's worse when it comes to Tobacco Rights? Democrats or Republicans?



## Skoallio (Dec 20, 2013)

I think Democrats are worse by a mile but its strange since Democrats are all for gay rights, abortion rights, rights for drug dealers and your right to not get spied on, so shouldnt they be for the rights of tobacco users too?


----------



## bradfro (Jun 20, 2014)

As a generalization, Democrats are for the FDA tax because they want to protect kids from smoking. The truth is, they don't care at all about kids. They only care about there own empowerment and increasing government largess. Republicans are suppose to be for limited government, but the truth is that they are for there own empowerment and government largess. We are dealing with pure greed here, people. It's outrageous that our government is sticking it's nose into cigar smokers business. For those out there that think this is a good thing, all I can say is "Your Next"


----------



## Sigaar (Sep 19, 2014)

I think what we need are libertarian minded people representing us, not "Republocrats". Both have their own brand of big gov't/statism. That said, I'll take a conservative over a liberal any day. Look where I live, and you can see why...

BUT, since this is a CIGAR/PIPE forum, that is all I'll say about that. I promise!:tu


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreed Republicrats and Democans hate you just the same. The have their own club and the only rule is to keep power.


----------

